# MSI RTX 2080 TI Sea Hawk EK X Reinigen



## -Sin- (5. April 2020)

Hallo liebes MSI Support Team,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Reinigung meiner MSI RTX 2080 TI Sea Hawk EK X.
In den Kühlfinnen als auch zwischen den Plexiglasscheiben hat sich ein Schmierfilm abgesetzt den ich sehr gerne entfernen möchte.
Beim Ersten begutachten der Grafikkarte ist mir aufgefallen daß sich die Schrauben zum Lösen den Plexiglasscheibe anscheinend hinter der Klebefolie befinden.
Stimmt dies so oder vertue ich mich da? Muss dem entsprechend die Klebefolie entfernt werden und die wichtigeren Fragen, bekomme ich diese wieder darauf und wie sieht das mit der Garantie aus?

Viele Grüße
Roman


----------



## -Shorty- (5. April 2020)

MSI Deutschland

4. GarantieausschlussUnautorisierter Austausch von Teilen, die nicht von MSI stammen, Modifikationen oder Veränderungen, das Entfernen von Teilen in oder am Produkt.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (6. April 2020)

Wenn es hartnäckige Verschmutzungen sind löst es einfacher Wodka besser über Nacht eingelegt. Nur bei Plexiglas weis ich nicht ob es zu Eintrübungen kommen kann.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2020)

Das abnehmen des Kühlers wird kein Garantieverlust verursachen. Der Grafikkarte liegen sogar Schrauben und eine Tube WLP bei. MSI gehört sogar zu den Hersteller die ein Kühler austausch erlauben. 
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Ein beschädigter Garantiesiegel lässt aber MSI genauer nach dem Grund schauen und dann ist es halt ungewiss wie es enden wird.

Hatte ja die selbe Grafikkarte und meine ist ja defekt gegangen und die Garantie ist obwohl ich den Kühler auch ab hatte nicht ausgeschlossen worden. Allerdings hatte ich nie den Kühler selbst zerlegt gehabt, daher ist mir nur bekannt das manche Schrauben sich auch unter dem Aufkleber mit befinden.

Wobei es mit dem zerlegen des Kühlers wieder anders aussehen kann. Denn bei Ek verliert man normalerweise so die Dichtheitsgarantie. Da hier ein Teil der Schrauben sich unter dem Aufkleber befinden wird das abnehmen des Acrylglas nie ohne sichtbare Spuren möglich sein und hier wird dir keiner aussagen können wie es dann mit der Herstellergarantie ausgehen wird. Im einzelnen wird auch einzeln entschieden und ob immer Kulanz mit dazu kommt ist halt auch fraglich.



gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Wenn es hartnäckige Verschmutzungen sind löst es einfacher Wodka besser über Nacht eingelegt. Nur bei Plexiglas weis ich nicht ob es zu Eintrübungen kommen kann.


Für den Kühler selbst würde es gehen, aber Pexiglas oder Acrylglas wird es Spannungsrisse geben, also würde noch schlimmer als das eintrüben selbst sein. Auf keinem Fall daher Reinigungsmittel die Alkohol oder Benzol beinhalten fürs Acrylglas dazu verwenden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJLmw90eh1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## willi4000 (3. August 2020)

Hallo ,

ich bin  Besitzer einer RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X. Habe mir die Karte vor einem Jahr gekauft , damit ich beim Umbau von Luft auf Wasserkühlung nicht die Garantie verliere.
Wie kann man dem Wasserblock reinigen? 

Gruß
Willi


----------



## IICARUS (3. August 2020)

Zunächst muss der Kühler von der Grafikkarte abgebaut werden und dann fängt das Problem an.

Die ganzen Schrauben von der Seite des Acrylglas müssen gelöst werden und einige befinden sich rechts unterhalb einer Abdeckung. Habe damals nicht herausfinden können ob es sich hier um ein Aufkleber oder einem Blechteil handelt. Wobei es damals eher nach einem Aufkleber aussah. Habe selbst als ich die Grafikkarte noch hatte nie den Kühler selbst zerlegt, daher kann ich dir nicht konkret sagen wie dieser Kühler zerlegt werden muss. Habe aber schon andere Kühler von EK-WB zerlegt, so das ich es im Grunde auch von anderen Kühler her kenne.

Mit einem Aufkleber wirst du das Acrylglas nicht ohne Spuren entfernen können und hier wirst du die Garantie jedenfalls verlieren. Bei Ek-Wb verliert man zumindest immer damit die Dichtigkeitsgarantie, da ein Block nicht dazu zerlegt werden darf. Der Hersteller kann nachdem der Kühler zerlegt wurde keine Garantie mehr drauf geben.

Du musst daher alle Schrauben lösen können und der Kühler darf auch nicht mehr auf der Grafikkarte verbaut sein weil sonst Wasser beim zerlegen in die Grafikkarte laufen könnte. Einzelne Tropfen reichen hier breits aus das die Grafikkarte nach Wiedereinbau Schaden nehmen kann.

Aus diesem Grund solltest du nichts zerlegen wenn es nicht zwingend not wenig ist und ggf. vielleicht ohne zerlegen des Kühlers mit Ausspülen versuchen.


----------



## -Sin- (6. August 2020)

Hi Willi,

Ich habe meine über den Händler eingesendet und die Grafikkarte wurde von MSI in Polen gereinigt.

Dauerte bei mir 2 Wochen bis ich sie wieder in der Hand hatte und hat mich in meinem Fall nichts gekostet.


----------



## willi4000 (8. August 2020)

@ sin
Danke für die Info.

Ist schon  traurig,so viel Geld dafür auszugeben und dann nicht selbst reinigen zu können.
Was macht man nach der Garantie?


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2020)

Bei Ek kannst auch nicht einfach so in der Garantiezeit zerlegen, da sie nach dem zerlegen nicht mehr sicher stellen können das der Kühler richtig zusammen gebaut wurde. Bei EK  kleben daher auch Siegel unterhalb der einzelnen Kühlblöcke. Habe mich daher bei meiner neuen Grafikkarte wieder für das selbst umbauen entschieden, da ich hier den Kühlblock besser selbst zerlegen kann und auch jederzeit die Grafikkarte auf Luft zurück bauen kann.

Meine 1070er die ich damals auch mit einem EK Kühler umgebaut hatte läuft heute noch in einem anderem Rechner von uns wieder auf Luft zurück gebaut.


----------



## willi4000 (18. August 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei Ek kannst auch nicht einfach so in der Garantiezeit zerlegen, da sie nach dem zerlegen nicht mehr sicher stellen können das der Kühler richtig zusammen gebaut wurde. Bei EK  kleben daher auch Siegel unterhalb der einzelnen Kühlblöcke. Habe mich daher bei meiner neuen Grafikkarte wieder für das selbst umbauen entschieden, da ich hier den Kühlblock besser selbst zerlegen kann und auch jederzeit die Grafikkarte auf Luft zurück bauen kann.
> 
> Meine 1070er die ich damals auch mit einem EK Kühler umgebaut hatte läuft heute noch in einem anderem Rechner von uns wieder auf Luft zurück gebaut.



Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht. 
Mir ist schon klar das EK WB für einen geöffneten Wasserblock keine Garantie mehr übernimmt , wenn er dann nicht mehr dicht ist.
Ich habe bis jetzt zwei Grafikkarten auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut, eine von den beiden auch komplett zerlegt und den Wasserblock gereinigt.
Was mich halt ärgert ist das ich die MSI Grafikkarte nicht einfach reinigen kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen den Wasserblock zu beschädigen.


----------



## Ernstman (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 
@willi4000 
 konntest Du das Problem lösen?  Ich stehe aktuell vor dem selben Problem. Ich habe die Karte auseinander gebaut. Beim Wasserblock komme ich jetzt aber nicht mehr weiter. Hier habe ich Angst etwas kaputt zu machen. 

@-Sin- 
Bei welchen Hersteller hast Du die Karte gekauft?

Ich bin jetzt verunsichert. Kann ich die Karte auf eine andere Art reinigen? 

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Temps gestiegen. Sind unter Last läuft die Karte nun bei ca. 60 Grad. Als ich sie gekauft hatte waren es ca. 52-55 Grad. Ich vermute, dass es an den verschmutzen Lamellen liegt. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Grüße Ernst


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2020)

Die Lamellen siehst du doch ob die verschmutzt sind. Ich kenne das Verhalten von der WLP aus, denn der Chip scheint nicht plan zu sein und wird daher in der Mitte stärker zu den Ränder raus gedrückt. Hatte die Grafikkarte 3x zerlegt und neue WLP drauf gemacht und jedesmal hatte ich das selbe Verhalten nach ein paar Monate. Die Temperaturen verschlechterten sich um 5-7°C. Was natürlich eher Kopfsache war, weil ob die Grafikkarte nun 5°C bessere Temperaturen liefert oder nicht spielt keine Rolle.

Sobald die WLP raus gedrückt wird trocknet die WLP etwas aus und da in der Mitte fast alles raus gedrückt wird zeigt sich dieses nach ein paar Wochen mit den Temperaturen aus. Am ende habe ich diese Verhalten nur mit LM in dem Griff bekommen, weil LM nicht so schnell austrocknet und im Vergleich zu normale WLP sehr fein flüssig ist. LM muss aber mit bedacht drauf gemacht werden und die Kondensatoren rundherum müssen gegen Kurzschluss isoliert werden. Da LM Leitend ist und sich auch kaum entfernen lässt. Einmal unter die Kondensatoren bekommt man diese kaum noch restlos weg.


----------



## pseudonymx (10. Oktober 2020)

willi4000 schrieb:


> @ sin
> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Ist schon  traurig,so viel Geld dafür auszugeben und dann nicht selbst reinigen zu können.
> Was macht man nach der Garantie?



Nutzt man reines Wasser in seiner wasserkühlung und keinen pastell schmutz oder andere milchig färbende zusätze/gemische dann muss man seine kühler auch net reinigen


----------



## Ernstman (10. Oktober 2020)

@IICARUS 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich dachte, das Problem läge an der Verschmutzung der Lamellen. Die Karte ist jetzt erstmal auseinander gebaut. Mit den Kühlkörper mache ich aktuelle einen Dichtigkeitstest. Ich lasse jetzt nur den Kühler mit der Pumpe laufen. Ich habe mal die Richtung gewechselt. Das scheint etwas geholfen zum haben. Ich traue mich aber nicht den Kühlkörper zu öffnen. Ich werde jetzt mal die Pumpe eine Stunde laufen lassen und schauen ob noch was tropft. Dann bau ich die Karte wieder mit ein. Hattest Du damals die WLP von EKWB benutzt? Ich habe hier auch noch die thermal grizzly. Eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Filter und einen Durchflussmesser einbauen. Dabei habe ich gesehen, dass die Lamellen von der GPU-Kühlung zugesetzt waren.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2020)

Du sieht auch auf deinen Bilder gut das die WLP in der Mitte stärker verdrängt wird und das ist der Grund wieso sich mit der Zeit die Temperatur verschlechtert.
Habe damals folgende WLPs versucht:

MX-4
WLP TIM von EK
Thermal Grizzly
MX-4 und auch die TIM von EK haben ein ähnliches Ergebnis gebracht und waren etwa gleich gut zum auftragen. Leider hatte es das selbe Verhalten und so hatte sich damit nichts geändert. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich das ganze am ende nur mit LM gelöst bekommen. Mit Thermal Grizzly hatte ich sogar etwa 5-7°C ein schlechters Ergebnis. Aber da hatte ich auch Probleme mit den Pads die ich mit ausgetauscht hatte. Wird daher eher an den Pads gelegen haben. Habe aber diese WLP später nicht mehr mit den richtigen Pads ausgetestet.



Ernstman schrieb:


> Dabei habe ich gesehen, dass die Lamellen von der GPU-Kühlung zugesetzt waren.


In meinem Fall sind meine Finnen sauber gewesen, da ich meine Wassertemperatur unter Last auf 30°C halten konnte und so sich wenig bis kein Weichmacher lösen konnte. Heute habe ich aber auf Hardtube umgebaut.

[Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding


----------



## -Sin- (10. Oktober 2020)

Hi Ernstman, ich hatte meine bei Mindfactory gekauft.
Die Temperaturen und den Durchfluss hatten meine versiften Finnen nicht beeinträchtigt, diese blieben nach der Reinigung gleich. Für mich war es nur ein optisches Graus das zu sehen da sie vertikal verbaut ist.


----------



## Ernstman (11. Oktober 2020)

Ok. Danke -Sin-, Danke ICCARUS!
Ich habe den Rechner wieder zusammengebaut. Soweit läuft alles. Ich habe die WLP erneuert. Jetzt läuft das System auf 53-54 Grad. Also ca. 6 Grad weniger. Damit bin ich erstmal zufrieden. 
Ich plane sowieso dem nächst aufzurüsten. Hoffe auf eine 3080 mit 20 GB an Weinachten. Träumen darf man ja noch.
Der Schmodder gefällt mir auch nicht. Naja, habe noch 3 Monate Garantie.


----------



## addicTix (11. Oktober 2020)

Ernstman schrieb:


> Träumen darf man ja noch.



Ganz schön großer Traum, allein damit das passiert UND dass du eine überhaupt bekommst.
Könnte dann das 8. Weltwunder sein


----------



## Ernstman (11. Oktober 2020)

Wenn nicht an Weihnachten, wann dann


----------



## Ernstman (11. Oktober 2020)

Eine Frage noch. Ich habe gestern erstmal destilliertes Wasser eingefüllt. Was habt Ihr für ein Kühlmittel im System? 
Vorher hatte ich immer noch das Alphacool Zeugs im System. Davon habe ich auch noch eine Flasche hier. Soll ich nochmal tauschen, oder was denkt Ihr? 
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## IICARUS (11. Oktober 2020)

Nutze DP-Ultra in klar.

Aber zuvor hatte ich das selbe in gelb genutzt, womit ich auch 3 Jahre lang keine Probleme hatte.
Mein DP-Ultra ist aber ein klein wenig mit destiliertes Wasser vermischt.

Von 2,5 Liter was bei mir im Loop sind habe ich etwa 500ml destiliertes Wasser.


----------



## Ernstman (11. Oktober 2020)

Danke. Ich werde mal darüber nachdenken. WK ist wirklich ein teures Hobby. Schönen Rechner hast Du da Iccarus . Ich hatte mir Deine alten Thread schon letzte Jahr angeschaut, als ich mir die 2080 gekauft haben. Hattest Du die 2080 Sea Hawk damals getauscht bekommen?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Oktober 2020)

Nein, angeblich gab es kein Ersatz.
Habe von meinen gezahlten 970 Euro 670 Euro zurück erstattet bekommen.


----------

